# Coaching



## DonaldPump (Aug 18, 2018)

Do we have any coaches here at UGL?  Diet, training, and supplements?


----------



## Viduus (Aug 18, 2018)

Search for “Helios”. In fact there should be a sub forum in the sponsors section.


----------



## DonaldPump (Aug 19, 2018)

Cool, thanks man, found some guys on MESO that we’re pretty impressive but I’m not one to take the first offer.


----------



## Spongy (Aug 19, 2018)

what are you looking for?  Nutrition and split or someone that will build your diet around your program?


----------



## Spongy (Aug 19, 2018)

Also, read this and let me know if you're interested or have any questions.  It's a long read but will give you an idea of what Helios offers.

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/26722-Helios-Accepting-New-Clients


----------



## DonaldPump (Aug 19, 2018)

Spongy said:


> what are you looking for?  Nutrition and split or someone that will build your diet around your program?


I’m about to make one of those instagram transformations that are usually fake, this one is gonna be real.  Just found out the wife can’t have kids anymore first cycle is starting sept 18th.  I’d like a plug and play so I can concentrate on my body, just check the boxes as I go.


----------



## Spongy (Aug 19, 2018)

Gotcha, read that link I posted and let me know if you have any questions.  Just had another spot open up.


----------



## DonaldPump (Aug 19, 2018)

Awesome, thanks bro


----------



## DonaldPump (Aug 19, 2018)

Kinda looking for the whole thing man. Diet, training as well as AAS advice. I may not find that but that’s what I’m looking for.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Aug 19, 2018)

DonaldPump said:


> Kinda looking for the whole thing man. Diet, training as well as AAS advice. I may not find that but that’s what I’m looking for.



Tons of advice here if you just sift through the pages ... and Spongy comes highly recommended when it comes to diet which is seriously your best start if you are wanting to ‘transform’ .. I’m guessing that you would be able to make a lot of improvement before AAS should really be considered.. 
‘that’s being said, you’re a grown man and will make your own decisions. 

Jump into the threads which seem to hit base, and just put in the legwork so to speak. There’s a shit load here. Good luck.


----------



## DonaldPump (Aug 19, 2018)

Should I contact Boston loyd? &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## Spongy (Aug 19, 2018)

DonaldPump said:


> Kinda looking for the whole thing man. Diet, training as well as AAS advice. I may not find that but that’s what I’m looking for.



I do all that, but most people here already have their cycles in place and their training planned so I dont advertise it. 

My services are unique in that i only take a limited number of online clients at one time and I don't outsource my diets or send you a template diet that was written 3 years ago like most online nutritionists or trainers.


----------



## DonaldPump (Aug 19, 2018)

DevilDoc87 said:


> Tons of advice here if you just sift through the pages ... and Spongy comes highly recommended when it comes to diet which is seriously your best start if you are wanting to ‘transform’ .. I’m guessing that you would be able to make a lot of improvement before AAS should really be considered..
> ‘that’s being said, you’re a grown man and will make your own decisions.
> 
> Jump into the threads which seem to hit base, and just put in the legwork so to speak. There’s a shit load here. Good luck.




Yes sir, done that. On many sites, here and MESO mostly, also have a childhood friend who is a more recognizable PL, who will be sourcing everything including pharma HCG.  I’m doing this with a level head bro.


----------



## DonaldPump (Aug 19, 2018)

In fact the HCG is the only thing that hasn’t landed yet, tracking says Tuesday


----------



## Elivo (Aug 19, 2018)

Ive seen a lot of people talk about how good a job Spongy does with his clients, def worth giving him a shot. If you do some searching you will be able to find threads on it. Have only heard good things and positive results from people who use him.


----------



## DonaldPump (Aug 19, 2018)

Spongy said:


> I do all that, but most people here already have their cycles in place and their training planned so I dont advertise it.
> 
> My services are unique in that i only take a limited number of online clients at one time and I don't outsource my diets or send you a template diet that was written 3 years ago like most online nutritionists or trainers.




Lets rock and roll brother.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Aug 19, 2018)

Elivo said:


> Ive seen a lot of people talk about how good a job Spongy does with his clients, def worth giving him a shot. If you do some searching you will be able to find threads on it. Have only heard good things and positive results from people who use him.



Yep. I’ll be linking up with Spongy at the end of the month. Super stoked about it myself.


----------



## DonaldPump (Aug 19, 2018)

You know, the biggest problem with getting test from a friend is how much shit he talks


----------



## DonaldPump (Aug 19, 2018)

He’s a Tennessee football fan so he’s automatically retarded


----------



## stevenmd (Aug 19, 2018)

DonaldPump said:


> Do we have any coaches here at UGL?


 I'm a real estate coach.  But that's probably not what you're looking for....:32 (1):  Best of luck to you on your cycle/journey.  Make sure you document it in the right section so we can follow along.


----------



## Spongy (Aug 19, 2018)

DonaldPump said:


> Lets rock and roll brother.



Good stuff man.  Looking forward to it!


----------

